# Fly fishing



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

David millis said:


> Anyone know good spots for trout in NC


West Branch of the Pigeon, Raven Fork, Tuckaseegee, Big Snowbird, Shelton Laurel, Nantahala


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

Any “Delayed Harvest”. (stocked) stream fishes well this time of year. Check with Davidson River Outfitters or Nantahala Outdoors depending on where in NC you want to fish.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

UpStateAngler said:


> Any “Delayed Harvest”. (stocked) stream fishes well this time of year. Check with Davidson River Outfitters or Nantahala Outdoors depending on where in NC you want to fish.


I would also like to add the Tuckaseegee Fly Shop in Waynesville to your list.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

East branch pigeon, #14 orange stimulator, watch out for the rattlers! 🐍


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

MSFLIES said:


> .


Trying to get your post count up?


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

I have a buddy who just started guiding out of boone. If youre interested PM me


----------

